# Found a great epiphytic Fern



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I was in Florida for work last week and found some great epiphytic ferns! The fronds are only 3" - 4" and they were growing on a tree along rhyzomes. I brought back a few that I pulled off the tree. Mike (roxrgneiss) identified them as Polypodium polypodioides, commonly referred to as resurrection fern.

I've placed a few in different locations in my paludarium. I'll get some pictures of them in the tank, but here are a couple of pictures of them on the tree that I collected them from.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Very cool. My parenst live in florida, but I have never seen ferns like that on the trees down there. Lucky find.

Also you can see tilandsia on the tree as well.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Very cool indeed. If they do good in a viv and you have some extras I would be interested if you wanted to sell.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Resurrection ferns are awesome and I wish I could get my hands on some! From what I've read, you can find them all over the southeastern US. They tend to grow on oak trees usually along with spanish moss (tillandsias). ggazonas, I'll bet you'd be able to find some near you if you found a grove of unmanicured oak trees somewhere! TimsViv, I can't wait to see how your paludarium looks once you post the pictures!

Ross


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

These things grow all over my dad's property. But they will get bigger, I think the ones on some of his oak trees are about a foot long.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

From what I've read, they rarely survive after being removed from the host.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

kwazarr said:


> From what I've read, you can find them all over the southeastern US. They tend to grow on oak trees usually along with spanish moss (tillandsias).




Yes, I've seen them in other SE states, such as NC. I have seen them in both NC and as far north as WV growing on rocks at the ground level as well as trees - the conditions were quite moist and shady, plus they definitely went through frost in the mountains of WV. 

Mike


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There are a number of Polypodiums that grow this way in the US. Polypodium polypodioides is what this looks like. It is hard to transplant and normally does not last for very long after being disturbed. I got some moss from Oregon this past summer and it had a Polypodium in it but it was not visible when I got the moss. Once I started watering the moss it came back and has done well. I wouldn't go ripping huge chunks off trees. I would look for pieces that are small and easily removed without disturbing the entire colony. I would only do this from trees on my own property or that of property I had permission to do so.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

A huge limb broke in one of the storms we had here a while back, which had a lot on it. The limb was about 6 feet in length and just covered with them. I used a saw to grate sheets of the bark off. The roots of the fern are somewhat buried within the bark. You can follow the roots and cut the bark off with hand clippers/trimmers. So far most of it has survived almost 2 months in some of my vivs. We'll see how long it lasts. I figured it was free, couldn't hurt.
-Dave


----------



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

I found some on a small branch that blew down after a rainstorm. I put it in the viv and it survived for a few months. It eventually rotted. 

On the trees here, they become lush and beautiful after a rainstorm. Then they slowly dry and curl up until they "resurrect" at the next rainstorm. I suspect they need to dry out between waterings, much like the spanish moss that grows with them. That's probably why they didn't do well in my viv.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for all of the comments and suggestions. I figured it would be okay if I pulled a few rhyzomes for my tank. I didn't pull any of the bark, I just worked the rhyzomes slowly loose. I took 5 sections, each with three fronds. One of the reasons I thought they would be a perfect fern for the vivarium was their size. These had obviously been there a long time and were mature, but the largest frond was only about 4".

I placed them in different locations in my vivarium. The ones at the top have already curled up. I'm going to leave the rhyzomes in place and see if they eventually regenerate. But so far the ones placed in the moist areas by the waterfall seem to be doing well. They've only been in the tank for about a week and a half, so I'll see how they do. I'll keep everyone updated and try to post some pictures to my Palduarium Construction Thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...79-paludarium-construction-photo-journal.html - 




harrywitmore said:


> ... I wouldn't go ripping huge chunks off trees. I would look for pieces that are small and easily removed without disturbing the entire colony. I would only do this from trees on my own property or that of property I had permission to do so.


Harry - I agree. I'm a construction manager for the land owner, and this was on one of my construction sites. If I see a tree that is slated for removal and is loaded with these ferns, then that is a different matter.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I moved the rhyzomes, where the fronds had curled up, and placed them around the water feature and they miraculously resurrected. I'll follow up on this post occasionally to let everyone know how they do in my tank.

Tim


----------



## slowfoot (Sep 23, 2008)

I have these in my paludarium. Here's a picture taken a couple weeks after installation:















They're so tempting because they're everywhere, they stay small, and you can peel the rhizomes off of a fallen branch so easily and just pin them to the background.

I've had these in the vivarium for about 4 weeks and they're still alive. However, I don't think they'll make it long-term: the new fronds look a little yellow and sickly. If a frond has an area that touches moss or wood, that spot will turn black and eventually the whole frond will rot. The ones I had near the water feature that stayed moist all the time died. I let my ferns dry out every few days, then mist them.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats awesome looking, i like the tank to, very nice. If you find any fronds that look like they arn't going to make it, but have some spores i would love to get them off of you, i'd pay for shipping and everything. So if your willing, could you collect about 5 or so fronds over time in an envelope, then label it and send it to me 

Oh yeah, and your other paludarium thats like 55 g's or something is the inspiration for mine that im planning and about to build. I get my dad to look at it when i can't explain something that needs lots of detail to it.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

A large part of my business is landscape design/installation. I frequently find myself trimming dead limbs out of Live Oaks for customers while on site, and always keep the Polypodium polypodioides "Resurrection Fern" from the cut limbs. The only way to get them to survive is to keep the plant as intact as possible with the tree bark. Using this method, I've moved some rather large pieces with excellent results. 

The plant will need daily watering to keep growing. The pieces in my 75 gallon vivarium have done really well, and released spores earlier this year, and I now have some new little ferns growing along my waterfall.

If anyone would like some, I have a few large pieces from a recent job, and will be happy to share for the cost of shipping.

Alasdair


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

One thing I forgot to add: My vivariums receive a considerable amount of air movement. This fern definitely doesn't like stagnant air. To provide some perspective, at least in this area of Florida, the Polypodium are usually growing in close proximity to several of our native Tillandsia species.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Slowfoot, that is an amazingly natural looking paludarium! Awesome job... looks like a slice of nature!


----------

